# Old city dump



## Yellow26 (Apr 27, 2022)

Had a little time so spent maybe hour and half digging up some bottles from old city dump.found one i had never seen it was a rat poison bottle. Found rc cola bottle, found 2 white jars one was ponds, and many more. Will post pics


----------



## DavidW (Apr 27, 2022)

That bottle has some BEAUTIFUL embossing - of a Not-so-Nice creature!!  That bottle is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Yellow26 (Apr 30, 2022)

Also found this s bottle with odd symbols and letters has anyone ever see this before


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Apr 30, 2022)

Yellow26 said:


> Also found this s bottle with odd symbols and letters has anyone ever see this beforeView attachment 236610View attachment 236609View attachment 236610


IT'S FROM THE ALIENS!!


----------



## moodorf (Apr 30, 2022)

Yellow26 said:


> Also found this s bottle with odd symbols and letters has anyone ever see this beforeView attachment 236610View attachment 236609View attachment 236610


anything on the bottom?


----------



## Yellow26 (Apr 30, 2022)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> IT'S FROM THE ALIENS!!


I knew it thats why those drones are following me every where i go..lmao


----------



## Yellow26 (Apr 30, 2022)

moodorf said:


> anything on the bottom?



this is best i can get from bottom...its a 5143 and, 3-5, and a 7 or a L and in the middle is a Capitol A with like a pyramid over it


----------



## moodorf (Apr 30, 2022)

That's a Hazel Atlas maker's mark I believe. They didn't start using that mark until the early 20's if I recall correctly... No idea about the design though that looks like a mistake or something haha




			https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/Hazel-Atlas.pdf


----------



## Strapside (May 4, 2022)

moodorf said:


> That's a Hazel Atlas maker's mark I believe. They didn't start using that mark until the early 20's if I recall correctly... No idea about the design though that looks like a mistake or something haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could it be Anchor-Hocking?


----------



## moodorf (May 4, 2022)

I suppose it could be


----------



## DavidW (May 4, 2022)

Strapside said:


> Could it be Anchor-Hocking?


No, the "Larger H over a small A" is *absolutely* the trademark of the *Hazel-Atlas Glass Company*.   

There are a few sellers and collectors online who are all mixed up about marks and they wrongly say it is Anchor Hocking.  They are incorrect.   (Anchor Hocking has used several slightly different marks over the years and most of them are of a capital H superimposed over an anchor.)


----------



## jc_john1 (May 4, 2022)

100% a Hazel-Atlas marking. 
As for the other markings I'd almost venture a guess as to spelling out 'G R A P E' in an odd stylized lettering. 
Dating, probably no earlier than 1920s, most likely 1930s-50s


----------



## BF109 (May 4, 2022)

I like that rat bottle!


----------



## Tom smith (May 4, 2022)

The second bottle looks very new. I'm thinking 1950s at the oldest, but I could be wrong.


----------



## moodorf (May 4, 2022)

Yeah that's definitely a Hazel Atlas mark, I was just second guessing myself.


----------



## Yellow26 (May 9, 2022)

As momma says it will come out in the wash. But heading out this morning to go digging..but this not glass but rare


----------



## Tom smith (May 9, 2022)

Oh, that's a nice one. I live in Louisville I have not found one yet.


----------



## hemihampton (May 9, 2022)

Most Fall City Cans are pretty common, the only 2 rare ones are the First one with Extra Pale on it & then the WW11 Camouflage Olive Drab Can. I have a few different Fall City Cans. Fehr's Beer another popular one from Louisville area. LEON.


----------

